# Any track near Waldorf, Maryland?



## polachjm (Nov 3, 2003)

I am going to be moving up to the area of Waldorf Maryland. I was wondering what kind of local tracks do you have up there? Any onroad oval?

Jason


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

No oval, but at dougs hobby shop in waldorf there is a paved sedan track. Maryland has very little electric racing in the summer nitro is abundant though (unfortunately). Trifecta hobbies in prince frederick is planning on having a dirt oval along with a huge offroad track. 

some links
www.dougshobby.com
www.trifectahobbies.com
www.thetrack.com

I live 40 minutes from Waldorf, nice to meet you.

Pat


----------



## Undepelo (Jan 9, 2003)

patcollins said:


> Trifecta hobbies in prince frederick is planning on having a dirt oval along with a huge offroad track.



Is Trifecta even a hobby shop? I drove by there yesterday and there was just a building with signs but nothing there..


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

They are closed on mondays. 

The shop and carpet track are in that building, the offroad track is going to be behind that building.


----------



## angularhornet (Feb 11, 2006)

What is going on with trifecta's web page it says i need a username and password to get on.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thunder Road*

Check out Thunder Road RC Speedway at thunderroadrc.com. We're not that far; and we have a great road course and oval. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

